# are all mexican time shares bad?



## travelbrite (Jun 14, 2014)

ok, so let's face it, we're obviously all timeshare owners, hence being part of this forum.  i understand some timeshares are better than others.  we own a marriott aruba surf club and have had nothing but great experiences over 8 years now. i would never, never, ever, ever give that week up, trade it or put it towards a different TS, nor sell it. so recently i had a week that was going to expire this July, (i haven't used it in 2 years and it was a restricted week) so i found last minute 2 bdrm at the grand mayan.  first let me say, their beds are hard as a rock! literally, i feel like i'm sleeping on cement..... i digress.
of course when i check in the reservation was under a different name, ppl we have no idea who they are, good thing i had my II reservation/confirmation page with me. it got confusing, we were supposed to go back the next morning to fix, they claimed it was an error on II's part. well we didn't go back because we were stuck in their presentation! They never contacted us about the issue after check in. after they checked us in, we were escorted to an area where we are branded with a red bracelet that not only acts as a room key, but also as a way for the complex, and everywhere you go outside of the complex-shops restaurants taxi's, know that for 1 week you are owned by the grand mayan! i hate this bracelet.
as the woman is placing the bracelet on us, she is hard selling us on the presentation. here is the thing, i researched this hard sell skit before coming here and warned my husband sternly NO TS PRESENTATION AT THE GRAND MAYAN! well, this woman would not let up. i foiled her plan a little because i pre-booked all of our excursion before we left USA, 3 of them, so she had nothing to offer us. i kept saying no, she kept persisting, claiming they changed their presentation and the amount of time it takes, and my husband said lets just do it, much to my disagreement. he claims she wasn't going to stop until we said yes and he had to go to the bathroom!  part 2 to follow.......


----------



## travelbrite (Jun 14, 2014)

The Presentation:
a very nice girl (all the GIRLS that do the presentation are young and beautiful, nice tactic-i did not see one guy doing a presentation-they're saved for the hard sell at the end) toured the property had breakfast with us and did a great job. they valued my marriott $10k more than we paid, and wanted to apply it to the price, Noooooo! the prices were high. even the smallest option 2 weeks at grand mayan was over $100k, you have to pay the MF yearly even if you don't use it and it was just not something we were interested in. of course they brought in thing #1 thing #2 thing #3 (Dr. Suess reference) a total of 3 other people before they opened the barn doors and freed us from the rest of the cattle. we got a massage (1- for me) and 2,000 pesos applied to our bill. the welcome package included 10% off food and drink. we go about our vacation.
whilst shopping in puerto vallarta, a store vendor, very nice guy, saw our bracelet (did i mention i hate this red bullseye bracelet?) and talked us into doing another TS presentation, somewhere else. i must say this, here in Nuevo Vallarta, (pacific coast of mexico) are some of the nicest, friendliest people we have ever met. we had a blast on all of the tours i booked thru vallarta adventures, top notch tour company and we have been on many a snorkel trip all over the world. it is also a very safe place as tourism is most important to them, and they understand that very well. everyone speaks english, and is nice. again i digress, the guy in the store offered us $350 + merchandise to go on the presentation. he guarantees it will not take more than 2- 3 hours the most. he has to pick us up outside of the grand mayan, near the outside gates (because as i mentioned, you are the property of the grand mayan during your stay)part III to follow


----------



## travelbrite (Jun 14, 2014)

The Pick Up
so a couple of days later, as promised we the guy at the front gate early morning. he is waiting there in an unmarked car with his amigo...... ok, what did we get ourselves into? i text my son the name & address of the store where we met this guy, just in case. nervously we get in the car and start to drive, not sure where, but we start to relax because the conversation is fine between us and both guys. they explained what to say to get out of there fast, they tell us it is not the grand mayan and we have an understanding they are getting paid for bringing us and we are getting cash as well. they talk about the areas we are driving thru and the location we are going to. all is fine.  just say yes, and positive things to the questions in the beginning and at the end just say no not interested right now. about 35-40 minutes we arrive, La Tranquila, brand new some parts still under construction, next to Four Seasons, St. Regis, and a soon to be built Hyatt, across from Gregg Norman golf course. WOW, what a beautiful serene upscale resort this is! We were going to do as told by our amigo from the store, but we had interest! the grounds are stunning, the rooms are magnificent, all ocean view. they are still building a marina, a mall in front with shops and restaurants, and the residential/full time building. this was not a zoo of TS presentations as at the grand mayan. it did not take long, there weren't a lot of people. and in the end we decided we liked it.  we purchased!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 14, 2014)

The grand mayan is a nice timeshare.  The problem is you attended too many presentations that you do NOT have do, and have NO obligation to attend. 

Just say NO would be my advice. 

The Grand Mayan and all of their resorts are actually some of the better resorts.  They have notorious pushy sales folks.  

I was just there, said NO, many times over the week.  I enjoyed myself.


----------



## travelbrite (Jun 14, 2014)

what we liked about this place was the property, the location, the quietness, intimacy, and the seclusion. to us, this felt more like a vacation home/condo, than a busy resort with tons of guests and kids, and lazy rivers, and having to take a tram car to go anywhere even to catch a cab, and NO RED BRACELET REQUIRED! it was peaceful, quiet, adult, and a place i would be happy to bring friends, and business   acquaintances as well. the timeshare was offered for a fraction of what GM was offering, and we don't pay MF if we don't stay, ever. we got 1 week for life 1 week for 25 years, plus 50 bonus weeks. we still get the concierge service and we can stay at preferred II properties and we can stay at any of the GM's.

i think we made a good purchase, as i didn't give up my Marriott and, we are looking forward to coming back and staying at this magnificent property. we negotiated to what we felt comfortable with. 

so now i come to this mexican forum, and all i find is people trying to rescind and nothing but bad reviews of TS. is there anyone happy with their mexican TS?

i highly encourage anyone looking to buy a TS in this area, to take a look at la tranquila. it is not for everyone, if you have kids this will probably not fit your needs, but if you are older, or if this is a second or third TS this is a great option. for us i plan to continue to use our Marriott TS as we always have and travel to great places and be with a name that is tried and trusted. but for 1 - 2 weeks of the year i can definitely see us coming back over and over again to this peaceful haven.  BTW it got 5 star reviews on trip advisor from people who have stayed there.


----------



## travelbrite (Jun 14, 2014)

hey sandy. i only attended 1 TS presentation at the Grand Mayan.

we then agreed to a TS at La Tranquila. the way we were approached was quite different than at the GM.  we were shopping and we were making a purchase the sales guy just asked us to go. we could have said no but we liked his approach, he was not hard pressure, and we knew it would really help him out financially. we didn't mind going on the second one.

and from what i heard about the GM is even the ppl who already own, in order to get upgraded to an ocean view, they need to go on a presentation, and if you already own there, it is not an abridge version, it is still 5 hours!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 14, 2014)

There is no ocean views currently at Grand Mayan.  So upgrading is not possible.  Yet another sales talk lie.

Buying a TS from the developer anywhere is a mistake.  Too much $$. Personally I would rescind. That is the mantra around here.  

Spending money at a different timeshare because you don't like a bracelet that is your room key (Which I actually felt was a convenience as I never once forgot or could not find my key) and their sales force, seems like a bad idea.

But hey it is your money.


----------



## pittle (Jun 14, 2014)

*Buy Where You Want To Go and Go There!*

We have friends who own a home up in the hills above La Tranquila.  When we drove out to see them last year we saw it.  It is going to be spectacular when it is finished. 

After 23 years of timesharing, my husband and I have decided that is it best of buy where you want to go and go there.   We experimented with many resorts through exchanges before we found the ones we like best and then we bought at those.  We were able to purchase re-sales at those and then used them to upgrade to the higher levels over the years.

I am of the rescind philosophy when people start questioning if they were taken advantage of.  When you have buyer's remorse within the allotted time frame, you should rescind.  Quite often, these folks did not get the best deal and it would be to their advantage to rescind and wait until they are really ready to jump into the timeshare fray and have done their homework.

When I am at any of the Mayan resorts, I ask that my wristband be loose enough to take off at night and they do so.  I tell them that one time I scratched my face with the wristband while sleeping and do not want it to happen again.   That also serves multiple purposes - no tan lines on my arm, no scratches on my face, and I can take it off and put it in my tote whenever we are off property.


----------



## bethy (Jun 14, 2014)

I own 3 time shares - 2 Disney and one EOY at the Royal Sands.  It has a been a WONDERFUL experience for us.  Utilizing those TS to their max has been a wonderful and fun and harmless hobby for me.

But for me, I didn't buy any of these one a whim.  I thought hard about it and researched 2-3 years ahead of time.  I bought 2 of these resale and one from the developer (DVC VGC) - all for very strategic reasons.

Because I knew what I wanted and what our family needed it has worked out great.  We don't need or want any more TS anytime in the near future.  Possibly when we get closer to retirement age we might add on one or two very carefully thought out units.

I think the key is really knowing what works for you, what your limitations are now and for the next couple of decades.  

We are headed to PV and NV next week and cannot wait.  But no way, no how are we going to any presentations.  I am not even worried about dealing with TS people because I am so informed.  I told my husband they could offer us $2000 in cash and we still won't be going.  We will say NO politely and firmly from the start.  My only real fear is being harassed on the beach or while we are walking around at the resort.  That would make me very unhappy.    I don't mind them asking upfront but I don't want to be harassed all week by the same sales crew at the same resort.  We always unplug our phone in the room.  For one portion of the trip we are staying in a hotel but the other will be at VDP Flamingos.

The people who approach us around town won't bother me.  To a certain degree people hawking stuff is a part of the Mexican tourism culture and just something a person has to know and accept will be a part of their cultural experience there.    They are just trying to earn a living.  Overall I adore the Mexican culture which is why we vacation there often.


----------



## travelbrite (Jun 14, 2014)

pittle i agree. we use our marriott to travel to lots of different places, because it valuable and has gotten us into the best places as a family. when we purchased it we did not want to go to the same place every year and the 1 week 2 berm lock off was sufficient for our travel needs. i will still continue to use it in that way.  the la tranquila we will use to stay specifically at that beautiful location in the winter time, which is a time we never used with a marriott due to the kids being in school and our work schedules. now that the kids are finishing college this location and type of property is just what we were looking for.  we do not know if we got a great price, but it was comfortable for us and we do not feel any buyers remorse because the property suits our needs and our lifestyle at this time. in all the years we've traveled and all the time share presentations that we have attended, this is the only one that we actually agreed to go for and add to our marriott week.


----------



## momeason (Jun 14, 2014)

the majority of long time TUG members would not pay developer prices for any timeshare, Mexico or anywhere. If you run the numbers with a clear head and recognize that much of what the salesman said is a lie, you will realize that there are plenty of better options to rent in a fantastic resort or to buy a resale timeshare. The developers can and do change the rules constantly. In a couple of years, the developer will be trying to sell you their new improved product. You appear a prime target to fall for that new sale.
You can remain happy in your decision if you wish but you will not convince the majority of us that yours is a well thought out decision. A lot of us made a developer purchase in the past. Most of us will not do it again.
I suggest you read everything in your contract, being sure to remove your rose-colored glasses first. You may still have time to rescind and save yourself a lot of money.
Sorry to seem cynical but it is our job to try to prevent others from falling for the developer spiel you fell for. There is no way the developer gave you a good deal. If you are happy with it, that is fine. Enjoy. Do not try to convince the rest of us you made a good deal.


----------



## ilene13 (Jun 14, 2014)

We own 3 weeks at the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club and 3 weeks at the Royal Resorts in Cancun.  We often trade our RR lock offs for the Grand Luxxe which is the upscale relative of the Grand Mayan.  The Grand Luxxe is a wonderful property.
   We have owned timeshares since 1980.  At one time we owned 10 weeks, we are now down to 7 weeks, but as Phyllis said, we own where we want to go.  When we exchange our RR lock offs for the GL we do it to extend our time in Mexico.
  Enjoy your new property and if the belong to II maybe we'll try it sometime.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 14, 2014)

I do not know anything about this timeshare.  I would not even consider buying a non-US chain timeshare in Mexico.  I just don't trust the practice of Mexican owned timeshare companies.  There was another thread here recently where someone bought a Mexican timeshare that was under construction and it was part of a larger Mexican chain.  The project was cancelled.  Person was not interested in going to the other properties and the TUGger never got the money back. If you like going to Mexico, have you looked at Westin Lagunamar in Cancun?  Almost all rooms have a view of the beautiful turquoise Carribean Sea.  As an owner you will never be assigned a non ocean view room.  You get Starwood-Starwood priority when exchanging.  They are very inexpensive in the resale market.


----------



## johnrsrq (Jun 14, 2014)

*thank you*



travelbrite said:


> ok, so let's face it, we're obviously all timeshare owners, hence being part of this forum.  i understand some timeshares are better than others.  we own a marriott aruba surf club and have had nothing but great experiences over 8 years now. i would never, never, ever, ever give that week up, trade it or put it towards a different TS, nor sell it. so recently i had a week that was going to expire this July, (i haven't used it in 2 years and it was a restricted week) so i found last minute 2 bdrm at the grand mayan.  first let me say, their beds are hard as a rock! literally, i feel like i'm sleeping on cement..... i digress.
> of course when i check in the reservation was under a different name, ppl we have no idea who they are, good thing i had my II reservation/confirmation page with me. it got confusing, we were supposed to go back the next morning to fix, they claimed it was an error on II's part. well we didn't go back because we were stuck in their presentation! They never contacted us about the issue after check in. after they checked us in, we were escorted to an area where we are branded with a red bracelet that not only acts as a room key, but also as a way for the complex, and everywhere you go outside of the complex-shops restaurants taxi's, know that for 1 week you are owned by the grand mayan! i hate this bracelet.
> as the woman is placing the bracelet on us, she is hard selling us on the presentation. here is the thing, i researched this hard sell skit before coming here and warned my husband sternly NO TS PRESENTATION AT THE GRAND MAYAN! well, this woman would not let up. i foiled her plan a little because i pre-booked all of our excursion before we left USA, 3 of them, so she had nothing to offer us. i kept saying no, she kept persisting, claiming they changed their presentation and the amount of time it takes, and my husband said lets just do it, much to my disagreement. he claims she wasn't going to stop until we said yes and he had to go to the bathroom!  part 2 to follow.......





just had to say thank you for sharing about this bracelet. hilarious but informative


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 14, 2014)

Like another poster offered.  I just got them to leave it loose enough to take off if I wanted.  

But I do like it as a room key.  I never had to see if I remembered my key or dig for it. 

I didn't feel branded by it.


----------



## siesta (Jun 14, 2014)

to the OP. First, if you are happy with your purchase that's all that matters. But allow me to give you some advice.

The issue with Mexican timeshares, is they are RTU, and have no HOA. Thus, its not surprising that many of them can increase fees substantially, including transfer fees should you want to sell or get rid of your ownership.  Also, mexico is typically an easy exchange, or an easy rental from another owner. Thus you don't need to put up the large capital I'm assuming you did. I personally would rescind.

As to Sandy's point. I do the same thing, make them put it loose enough so I can slip it off and put it in my pocket when I leave a resort. This way you are not a mark walking down the street. Sure they see a gringo and assume, but I speak good spanish, so when I converse they just assume I must be a local transplant.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 14, 2014)

siesta said:


> to the OP. First, if you are happy with your purchase that's all that matters. But allow me to give you some advice.
> 
> The issue with Mexican timeshares, is they are RTU, and have no HOA. Thus, its not surprising that many of them can increase fees substantially, including transfer fees should you want to sell or get rid of your ownership.  Also, mexico is typically an easy exchange, or an easy rental from another owner. Thus you don't need to put up the large capital I'm assuming you did. I personally would rescind.



+1 for all the reasons listed. Rescind.

Jim


----------



## gnorth16 (Jun 14, 2014)

Trading in to GM is a red/white stripped bracelet, owners was a solid red one.  Service improved when I turned it inside out to show the solid red!!!


----------



## Karen G (Jun 14, 2014)

travelbrite, I noticed in your other post about purchasing at LaTranquila that you were responding to a thread that was started in 2010 about this same resort. Now four years later it is still not finished!  I know the salesman told you of all the great plans for development and the new marina--but consider that there's a good chance it might not happen.

If you are really happy with your purchase, have no regrets, and plan to use it a lot, that is your decision. But, if you have any questions at all and you are still within your legal time to rescind (five business days) you would be wise to do so. The deal will still be there if, after doing some more research, you decide it's a great deal. But, once the rescission period passes you are stuck with it.

As to your question if all Mexican timeshares are "bad", obviously that's not true. There are many beautiful properties.  We own one ourselves--Pueblo Bonito Rose in Cabo--and our family has had many years of wonderful vacations there. We bought it from the developer in 1998 before we knew about TUG.  It fit our needs perfectly at the time.  But, I wouldn't advise anyone else to buy from a developer if other options are available such as renting from owners or exchanging in.

It's really not the timeshare properties that most people have issues with. It's the sales tactics that are employed to sell them, and often owners aren't treated as well at the resorts as new prospects. Maintenance fees go up each year and rules can be changed without any input from owners.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Everyone I know who lives in Mexico, us included, says the same thing:  "If you love it just the way it is right now, buy it.  If you are counting on something else to be built, don't buy it."  We've all seen too many glorious development plans and models that looked well-financed and well-planned suddenly stop construction and just sit there.  Some are eventually finished by another developer after several years of just sitting there; some are never finished--and some, of course, are in fact finished.  Trouble is, there's no way to predict which is which, the Trump development in our area would be one example of one that appeared well-financed and simply never happened.


----------



## saywhat (Jun 14, 2014)

Despite their super sleezy sales team The Mayan Resorts generally deliver on their contruction plans.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 14, 2014)

The thread title IMHO is rather misleading. I think the title alone reflects poorly on Mexican timeshares, for those who don't read the thread, while instead I believe the thread concerns your experience at particular places. 

"Bad" isn't defined in the thread title - pushy sales? bad food or service?  dangerous? lousy accommodations?

Rather than getting into a long defense, here, I'll just say absolutely not, they aren't. We always look forward to spending lovely relaxing long vacations at ours, with none of the issues you describe. 

Cheers!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 14, 2014)

We like ours and look forward to the annual stay there. Friendly, helpful staff, good beds, no wristbands, good food, pure water, 2 happy hours a day. No pushy sales staff. Only problem is that at high tide, the waves splash against the seawall occasionally and you have to close the patio door from the sound.

Jim


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 15, 2014)

I sympathize.  We often have to close the door when watching tv because the waves are so loud.


----------



## rpennisi (Jun 15, 2014)

The title should be: Are All Mexican Timeshare Sales Staff Bad?


----------



## momeason (Jun 15, 2014)

Or "Are all Mexican Timeshare Sales a scam? " Buyer be very wary.

What happened to the original poster?


----------



## travelbrite (Jun 15, 2014)

i've been doing my own research, still lurking.


----------



## travelbrite (Jun 15, 2014)

mom,
 i started a thread, got responses, and now doing my own due diligence. no need for me to defend nor deny any of the posts made here.  i will continue to check on my thread, but i can not nor will not respond to every post here constantly. i do need to walk away from the computer. 
like anyone here, of course you are going to prefer like minded responses but  i am absorbing it all.  there were some positive responses that suggested to buy where you like, and if you feel ok with what you purchased or how much it cost than that's all that matters. and at the end of the day, that is, after all the truth.
thanks for all the feedback and opinions.!
all the fathers out there, enjoy your day!


----------



## CURIOUS1 (Jun 15, 2014)

travelbrite said:


> mom,
> i started a thread, got responses, and now doing my own due diligence. no need for me to defend nor deny any of the posts made here.  i will continue to check on my thread, but i can not nor will not respond to every post here constantly. i do need to walk away from the computer.
> like anyone here, of course you are going to prefer like minded responses but  i am absorbing it all.  there were some positive responses that suggested to buy where you like, and if you feel ok with what you purchased or how much it cost than that's all that matters. and at the end of the day, that is, after all the truth.
> thanks for all the feedback and opinions.!
> all the fathers out there, enjoy your day!


travelbrite, if you love the property and feel it's right for you and your family; go for it.  Follow your heart.  Everyone is entitled to their opinion and so are you!!!

We own at La Tranquila and love the resort! We purchased every other year since we have several TS in Mexico. 

Enjoy!


----------



## momeason (Jun 15, 2014)

I am glad to hear you are doing due diligence. I am not against all Mexican timeshares. I seriously doubt I will ever buy any timeshare from a developer. There are too many great ones available on the resale market.

I have exchanged into Royal Sands, a Royal Resort, and it was lovely. I also visited a smaller Royal Resort, Royal Haciendas. Tug has many Royal owners who love their resorts. I did a presentation at the Royal Haciendas and it was not high pressure. It was also very nice and is more remote, in Playa del Carmen.
I will probably visit Westin Lagunamar next since I own a Starwood.

One of my best friends bought Grand Mayan 15-20 years ago. She finally was able to give it away about 3 years ago. Their sales tactics are notoriously deceptive.

I very much enjoyed Mexico and will visit again. If you had been on this forum for years you might have seen all the posts about the horrible experiences Tug members have had with deceptive sales tactics and broken promises at Mexican timeshare presentations. We are only trying to help. If you want to buy later, I am sure the developers will take your money later, if the resort is still in business.

There are a lot of red flags concerning this particular resort. We are only trying to help. Most of us enjoy Mexico, we just want to share you possible heartaches and regret. I hope during due diligence, you read all the reviews at Trip Advisor.
Very few rooms are finished. Chances are this resort will never be finished.

We have a saying on TUG about sales tactics:
"If a timeshare salesman's lips are moving, he is lying" It is pretty universal. Most will try to make the sale with very little regard to truth.


----------



## saywhat (Jun 15, 2014)

Jesus Gallegos was an investor there. Read this link and then decided if you think they'll follow through. As spectacular as that project is they are in for some tough times.

http://www.mexicogulfreporter.com/2014/06/jalisco-tourism-boss-was-money.html


----------



## travelbrite (Jun 15, 2014)

yes saywhat i did know that. I found plenty of articles on his assassination.
i also know that the resort sits directly across from a brand new, opened Greg Norman golf course, it is next door to a brand new Iberostar, Four Seasons, & St Regis, i also know that bill gates purchased there, there is a jack nicholaus golf course, it is 15 minutes from sayulita, beautiful surf town.
i also reviewed the plans for development in the area and what is slotted for the area and completion in the next 5 years of a gorgeous riviera. these are official plans on gov't websites. i also know in the hotel portion of the resort is completely built and being worked on, expected completion dec 2014 as per legal contract. the grounds are finished. the residential building is up.
Look i am not looking to "sell" this resort to anyone, nor am asking if i made the right decision. my original thread was actually to say how i did not like the feel of the grand mayan and their sales tactics.  i wanted to share the beautiful and funny story of how i came to buy in La Tranquila. i am not looking for approval or for co-owners.
maybe i am wrong but no one even knows how much i paid, what my incentives or contract is and if it fits into my lifestyle budget etc.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 15, 2014)

What I commented about earlier, regarding the broad title, was the inference someone might easily make that "all" are bad.  You didn't say that they were, but by asking the question it could seem that's the position you're taking.  It would be easy to think that someone wouldn't even ask that question unless they thought all were bad.  This, I believe, can give Mexican timeshares a bad name - albeit to those who don't read the whole thread, who just scan titles or perhaps skim the first post or two. 

Plus, you were primarily posting about your experiences with two (far from all) resorts, and primarily about the sales tactics (as opposed, for example, to the beaches, food, service, recreation, etc.):



travelbrite said:


> . . .  my original thread was actually to say how i did not like the feel of the grand mayan and their sales tactics.  i wanted to share the beautiful and funny story of how i came to buy in La Tranquila. . . .




I wish you had posted something like "Mexican Timeshare Sales Tactics - Good and Bad" or "Sales at Grand Mayan vs La Tranquila" i.e., something that 1) reflected what you were writing about (sales tactics - not timeshares themselves), and 2) reflected your experiences, which were both good and bad.

Perhaps you would be willing to edit the title to more accurately reflect your thread, or ask the mods to? 

And La Tranquila sounds lovely, Tranquility is just what we like! 

Cheers


----------



## momeason (Jun 15, 2014)

If the project is a scam or goes bust, does it matter what you paid? The reason this resort is offered on expedia and hotels.com is to get more potential buyers there. The trip advisor reviews have red flags also. 
Filing plans and getting building permits does not mean all work will be completed. People get building permits all the time and run out of money to complete projects here and everywhere. From Pat, aka pstreet1;
"Everyone I know who lives in Mexico, us included, says the same thing: "If you love it just the way it is right now, buy it. If you are counting on something else to be built, don't buy it." We've all seen too many glorious development plans and models that looked well-financed and well-planned suddenly stop construction and just sit there. Some are eventually finished by another developer after several years of just sitting there; some are never finished--and some, of course, are in fact finished. Trouble is, there's no way to predict which is which, the Trump development in our area would be one example of one that appeared well-financed and simply never happened."
__________________

Your legal contract is not worth more than the paper it is printed on. We have no incentive to talk you out of this purchase other than to save you and others reading this thread from a potential loss. I hope, for your sake,that your honeymoon period lasts forever and all the red flags we see amount to nothing. There are lovely timeshares for sale in the TUG classifieds, on Ebay, at Sumdayvacations.com, on Redweek,etc.  
I do not know what the salesman put in that koolaid, but it must have been strong and it must last a really long time.
Your due diligence seems to be only to convince yourself that this is a good decision. You ignore what you do not want to read and hear, including the link that ties investment to someone affiliated with a drug cartel. Have you informed your spouse about everything you have uncovered? Maybe your spouse would heed the warnings.
At this point, it seems impossible for any of us to convince you to rescind, but we still hope to keep others from falling prey. Hopefully, others will be wary of all timeshare presentations. 
Timeshares can be great, but making impulse decisions to purchase often ends badly.


----------



## siesta (Jun 15, 2014)

travelbrite said:


> mom,
> i started a thread, got responses, and now doing my own due diligence. no need for me to defend nor deny any of the posts made here.  i will continue to check on my thread, but i can not nor will not respond to every post here constantly. i do need to walk away from the computer.
> like anyone here, of course you are going to prefer like minded responses but  i am absorbing it all.  there were some positive responses that suggested to buy where you like, and if you feel ok with what you purchased or how much it cost than that's all that matters. and at the end of the day, that is, after all the truth.
> thanks for all the feedback and opinions.!
> all the fathers out there, enjoy your day!


the fact that you are still researching and  "doing your own due dilligence" should be a reason enough to rescind. If AFTER all that you still want to purchase this TS from the developer, that "deal" will certainly still be there, perhaps an even better one. But you only get one chance to rescind. If in a few years this resort goes bust, or you later realize what you "bought" is not what you were "sold," we will hate to tell you I told you so, but we most certainly will.

Its not like you are missing out on a once in a lifetime opportunity by rescinding ... Although thats surely how it was presented.


----------



## drguy (Jun 15, 2014)

travelbrite said:


> ...  i wanted to share the beautiful and funny story of how i came to buy in La Tranquila.


From the title of the thread, it sounds like La Tranquila, your experience was horrid as well as the experience with Vida and all other timeshare companies that you have dealt with in Mexico.


----------



## CURIOUS1 (Jun 15, 2014)

*Are all Mexican Timeshares bad?*



saywhat said:


> Jesus Gallegos was an investor there. Read this link and then decided if you think they'll follow through. As spectacular as that project is they are in for some tough times.
> 
> http://www.mexicogulfreporter.com/2014/06/jalisco-tourism-boss-was-money.html



SayWhat,  where in this article does it state that Jesus Gallegos was an investor at La Tranquila?


----------



## saywhat (Jun 15, 2014)

It doesn't. I've befriended a couple of member services people in Nuevo V. and they told me so a couple yrs ago after I did the presentation out there.
Travelbtite seems to confirm it, I guess they must have been selling it using his credentials. Sounded good at the time i guess. He also had a role in construction at the Mayan Resorts before he moved out there according to the member service people.
Moral of the story is, if you want the straight scoop on anything going on in the town you're in go ask those folks.


----------



## momeason (Jun 15, 2014)

CURIOUS1 said:


> SayWhat,  where in this article does it state that Jesus Gallegos was an investor at La Tranquila?



Here is a link to an article in the Houston Chronicle

http://www.houstonchronicle.com/new...Houston-ties-4477485.php?t=245a81589a2b1a0ac9

This specifically talks about La Tranquila Resort and Spa as a resort Jesus Gallegos' developed. 

This looks pretty concrete to me.


----------



## saywhat (Jun 15, 2014)

momeason said:


> Here is a link to an article in the Houston Chronicle
> 
> http://www.houstonchronicle.com/new...Houston-ties-4477485.php?t=245a81589a2b1a0ac9
> 
> ...



There you go. Come to think of it when i toured out there they were pretty proud of the fact of and touting him as an impotant person in the development at the Mayan. Because I own the Mayan and liked the resorts (not the sales sleezes) this was a selling point for them.


----------



## siesta (Jun 15, 2014)

Lets keep it real, most if not all the resorts in Mexico have been at least partly financed by laundered drug money. This is even the case in the states, during the Cocaine boom in the 70s and 80s and all the South Florida banks getting flooded with laundered drug money (and many implicit in the laundering), much of the Miami skyline and buildings were built. In fact, it was this drug boom that transformed Miami from a sleep community into what it is today.

Anyone interested in this time period, I suggest you watch the documentary Cocaine Cowboys. Interesting times.

"In the 1980s, ruthless Colombian cocaine barons invaded Miami with a brand of violence unseen in this country since Prohibition-era Chicago - and it put the city on the map. "Cocaine Cowboys" is the true story of how Miami became the drug, murder and cash capital of the United States, told by the people who made it all happen."


----------



## saywhat (Jun 15, 2014)

siesta said:


> Lets keep it real, most if not all the resorts in Mexico have been at least partly financed by laundered drug money. This is even the case in the states, during the Cocaine boom in the 70s and 80s and all the South Florida banks getting flooded with laundered drug money (and many implicit in the laundering), much of the Miami skyline and buildings were built.
> 
> Anyone interested in this time period, I suggest you watch the documentary Cocaine Cowboys. Interesting times.



Yes, I liked that documentary. I'm not implying Mayan is using dirty money. I do however see how you may draw that conclusion from my previous comment. 
I believe the Mayan gets their money through their incredibly deceitful sales tactics.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 15, 2014)

SFX (San Francisco Exchange) has so many opportunities to trade into the various Mexico timeshares, I see no reason to own anything in Mexico.  It's too easy to trade.


----------



## travelbrite (Jun 15, 2014)

people, pleassssssse calm down!!! it was my thread, my title, and my story. i am not retracting, renaming SH!T!!i think you guys need to loosen up a little bit. it's just a title and if you didn't read the 4 parts of my message than that's your problem! you all need a personality and sense of humor.... honestly, did i share the findings with my spouse perhaps if i did he would want to rescind?  seriously?????? WOW.


----------



## siesta (Jun 15, 2014)

travelbrite said:


> people, pleassssssse calm down!!! it was my thread, my title, and my story. i am not retracting, renaming SH!T!!i think you guys need to loosen up a little bit. it's just a title and if you didn't read the 4 parts of my message than that's your problem! you all need a personality and sense of humor.... honestly, did i share the findings with my spouse perhaps if i did he would want to rescind?  seriously?????? WOW.


 At this point, any advice after a few of your past posts wasn't for your sake, but for future readers of this thread.

Enjoy your purchase.


----------



## travelbrite (Jun 15, 2014)

"so now i come to this mexican forum, and all i find is people trying to rescind and nothing but bad reviews of TS. is there anyone happy with their mexican TS?"

so if anyone actually read my full commentary, 4 posts in the beginning thru, the above quote in the last part of my message, this is the statement that ties into the title. so of course all i expected from replies, was rescind rescind rescind....
and the fact that the minister of tourism that was living in houston, and killed by we do not know who, the guy who had his hands all over the mayan properties, where some people own at and were also told to rescind, because one person in the entire scheme/ plan of a developing of a state, is murdered by we don't know who nor why the whole plan is to go bust?  i'm pretty sure people of big corps lead questionable lives tied to all kinds of dealings, legit and not so legit, continue to grow and carry on. he was a person in the mix but he was not the sole investor, nor only person involved. in fact he may have just been the architect or GC of the properties.  these developments are carefully planned by many people in the state, on the board, involved in the development of the betterment of an area.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 15, 2014)

http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-118409.html


----------



## buceo (Jun 15, 2014)

travelbrite said:


> "so now i come to this mexican forum, and all i find is people trying to rescind and nothing but bad reviews of TS. is there anyone happy with their mexican TS...?"



To your original post "no"
To the quote above "yes"
To lumping all businesses (timeshare or otherwise) to an entire country is well....not productive.  Everywhere from Orlando to Hawaii to Cancun to PV individual timeshares vary greatly.  I don't call mine a "Mexican timeshare", do others call theirs an American timeshare? (Yes MX is N America, we just call the United States America).


----------



## Helaine (Jun 15, 2014)

*I like my Mexican timeshare*

I own in Mexico and I love it.  My condo is right on the beach with nothing between me and the ocean but sand.  It's quiet and peaceful - no vendors on the beach.  People know me there, so it's very friendly and comfortable.  I'm happy I bought there because that's where I want to go.  There's no way I could guarantee this specific unit position & view by trading - there are very few units like this in the complex.  I don't want to be somewhere where you can't see the beach or where you see the beach over the rest of the complex or where you're "near" the beach.  I want to be ON the beach.  This does that for me at a reasonable cost.

I do go other places as well, but this is home.

If you're happy with what you bought, can afford it and will be able to use it - that's the only thing that's important - what's best for you.  

What's best for others is not best for everyone.

I think you have all the facts and now it's your decision.  You've made your case clearly - as has everyone else who has given you more information about the property.  Everyone is allowed to have their own opinion.  Maybe we can leave it at that.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 16, 2014)

The northern tip of Banderas Bay is where the more expensive resorts like the 4 seasons are located. I thought that things were progressing right along with the resorts north of Punta de Mita. La Tranquila Resort and Spa is pretty nice from what I hear and the golf course is a private beauty. The location is close to Sayulita and the marina at Mita is right on top of prime fishing areas. 

That being said I wouldn't buy one because I have limits on vacation spending. One week here costs as much as three weeks else where on mf's alone. The initial cost from purchasing from the developer makes this a quick use of resources for us. BUT, if I had the resources I would entertain the idea of using them to purchase at La Tranquila Resort and Spa. 

I love our UVC weeks in Mexico and enjoy traveling to different resorts in Mexico. The Grand Mayan in Nuevo was a tad large for us. Our room was great with views of the ocean and resort areas. We were to wear grey bands but I refused to do so. I had our bands on my small backpack. 

As far as presentations go I believe they are a great way to preview a resort, have a meal and gather information. You can get the feel for a resorts vibe by hanging around for a couple of hours.

Bill


----------



## momeason (Jun 16, 2014)

sptung said:


> http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-118409.html



That was a very informative thread. Thanks.


----------



## drguy (Jun 16, 2014)

travelbrite said:


> people, pleassssssse calm down!!! it was my thread, my title, and my story. i am not retracting, renaming SH!T!!i think you guys need to loosen up a little bit. it's just a title and if you didn't read the 4 parts of my message than that's your problem! you all need a personality and sense of humor.... honestly, did i share the findings with my spouse perhaps if i did he would want to rescind?  seriously?????? WOW.


Who needs to calm down?  Your title does not reflect your posts.  I saw no humor in them, probably because I am an old fuddy duddy.  You found them humorous for some reason.  I do own in Mexico and admit that I probably paid too much, but I enjoy and want to return to my units, so my experience with Vida is good overall.  Not perfect, but good.
You have chosen to make a decision and tell us that it is both a bad decision (in the title), while telling us in the body of the story that it was humorous and good.


----------



## travelbrite (Jun 16, 2014)

no dr. guy. i ASKED NOT STATED in my title "are all mexican timeshares bad?"
i asked because every post or thread under mexico says "help bought a timeshare and i want to get out," or posters telling people "rescind it's bad,".
almost and i emphasis almost, every thread about mexican timeshares is about rescind, or sue, or get your money back, or don't do it etc.....
and my thread just answered my question. it sure did stir up a lot of animosity in people, and for what reason? a simple thread that some fellow timeshare owner posted in a public forum? i didn't invade anyones private club here.
i did not STATE that mexican timeshares are bad, i was asking the question of why everyone here thinks that timeshares are bad.
i was sharing my personal experience, not asking people to decide if my decision was good or bad.  again i encourage people to read thru all four of my beginning posts, and read with a sense of humor, come on drguy, you didn't think the red bracelet comments were funny?  and as some people responded, they liked the bracelet.  this is what makes the world go round, everyone likes different things, i like my mexican trip, experiences, and TS. i thought i was actually helping people considering or second guessing their timeshare purchase, i was also trying to find people like yourself to say no not all mexican TS are bad, and tell me how happy they are with their TS.  There were only 2 or 3 ppl on a 3 page thread that were happy for me or happy with their timeshare - (again proving the title of my thread asking "is there anyone out there like me, happy with their mexican TS?)most people feel the need to tell me about drug cartels, pointing out that i have responded to post in a couple of hours so i must have my tail between my legs, and someone actually asked if i discussed my findings (which obviously they thought they pointed out to me) with my spouse? as if i would check with a forum of strangers before i would discuss with the person i been married to for 25 years? so yes i did need to tell people to calm down because i really feel that attacking me because i am not heeding warnings or because you don't like my title? is unjustified! everyone here is able to start their own thread and call it whatever they'd like.


----------



## travelbrite (Jun 16, 2014)

thank you helaine and easy rider. i like your responses. and this was the reaction i was going for. just a simple "no not all TS are bad, i love mine, etc"  or just a simple congratulations enjoy. i appreciate positive posts and i am sorry that people misunderstood my thread thinking i was a nay sayer and stating all TS in mexico is bad i was asking why most of the threads i visited in the MEXICO forum were negative.
and to Buceo, if you look at the options, the US timeshare forums are broken down into individual states, whereas mexico is one forum.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 16, 2014)

travelbrite said:


> no dr. guy. i ASKED NOT STATED in my title "are all mexican timeshares bad?"
> i asked because *every post or thread under mexico says "help bought a timeshare and i want to get out," or posters telling people "rescind it's bad,".*


Wrong.  one need only to scroll down the threads to see queries about which to choose, taco sauce, activities, newbies and first timers, questions about specific resorts.....As I recall there ARE several in close proximity about sales tactics and rescinding, mostly for a specific resort company. These do not refer to or reflect "all" nor do they refer to the TS in general, rather the sales tactics, pricing, contracts...





travelbrite said:


> *almost and i emphasis almost, every thread about mexican timeshares is about rescind, or sue, or get your money back, or don't do it etc.....*


   now every is almost every.  And it's also wrong. 





travelbrite said:


> . . . i was asking the question of *why everyone here thinks that timeshares are bad.*


  no, not everyone.  Probably not even "most". If we thought that, why would we keep going back? why would we make positive recommendations about which to choose, where to go? 





travelbrite said:


> . . .  .  There were *only 2 or 3 ppl on a 3 page thread that were happy for me or happy with their timeshare* - (again *proving. . . . *


  Nope, we could try a poll, "are you happy or unhappy with your Mexican TS?" for more balance, but either way that wouldn't be PROOF of anything 





travelbrite said:


> *the title of my thread asking "is there anyone out there like me, happy with their mexican TS?*)


But that wasn't the title   





travelbrite said:


> . . .  i really feel that *attacking me* because i am not heeding warnings or *because you don't like my title?*


   I brought up the title, twice, and felt I did it in a logical and polite manner, pointing out what I and others felt was inaccurate given the gist of the thread, and never in any way did I attack you.  





travelbrite said:


> is unjustified! everyone here is able to start their own thread and call it whatever they'd like.



OPs and/or mods do sometimes change titles for accuracy.  


I am dismayed that your thread became argumentative, and sincerely hope you are happy with your purchase.  Seriously, I really do!  I hope they finish it, and I hope it is as lovely and tranquil as expected!   Cheers


----------



## siesta (Jun 16, 2014)

pjrose said:


> I am dismayed that your thread became argumentative, and sincerely hope you are happy with your purchase.  Seriously, I really do!  I hope they finish it, and I hope it is as lovely and tranquil as expected!   Cheers


I'm just happy that although TUG has done an excellent job of providing information to consumers, they haven't done too great of a job. How else would developers finance these operations and how else would we get cheap resales as a result


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 16, 2014)

travelbrite said:


> i was asking the question of why everyone here thinks that timeshares are bad....
> i was sharing my personal experience, not asking people to decide if my decision was good or bad....   i thought i was actually helping people considering or second guessing their timeshare purchase, i was also trying to find people like yourself to say no not all mexican TS are bad, and tell me how happy they are with their TS.  There were only 2 or 3 ppl on a 3 page thread that were happy for me or happy with their timeshare - (again proving the title of my thread asking "is there anyone out there like me, happy with their mexican TS?)... so yes i did need to tell people to calm down because i really feel that attacking me because i am not heeding warnings



"i was asking the questionof why everyone here thinks that timeshares are bad"  No one here thinks timeshares are bad; most of us are very savy about timeshares, their prices, and how to use them effectively and arrange far better trades with them than most people achieve.

"i was sharing my personal experience, not asking people to decide if my decision was good or bad....   i thought i was actually helping people considering or second guessing their timeshare purchase,"
This board has response after response from newcomers to the board who are profoundly grateful to board members for saving them from buying from a developer and paying several times more for the timeshare than they could get it on the resale market.  There are also numerous thank you's from people saved from purchasing from a developer that is unlikely to fulfill the promises made.  The people on this board do, in fact, own in Mexico or trade into Mexico quite often; they know a great deal about Mexico and Mexican timeshares.  They thought they were giving you information you didn't have regarding the resort's not being finished in "a timely manner."

"There were only 2 or 3 ppl on a 3 page thread that were happy for me"
Frankly, I can't imagine why you thought people would be.  You bought something with your own money that, apparently, pleases you.  Why would that be something for me to be happy for you about?  I own property in Mexico that I bought with my own money, and it pleases me.  I don't expect others to "be happy for me."

"so yes i did need to tell people to calm down because i really feel that attacking me because i am not heeding warnings"
To feel attacked because people pointed out potential problems with your purchase is a bit extreme.  I don't feel attacked when people point out there is drug activity in Mexico and question me about whether or not I feel safe living in Mexico.  I generally respond by explaining my perspective, but their asking how I feel about the lawlessness of the cartels isn't an attack on me for owning in Mexico.  No one attacked you.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 16, 2014)

siesta said:


> *I'm just happy tha*t although TUG has done an excellent job of providing information to consumers, *they haven't done too great of a job*. How else would developers finance these operations and how else would we get cheap resales as a result



I'm confused.  typo?


----------



## pjrose (Jun 16, 2014)

PStreet1 said:


> . . .
> 
> 
> "There were only 2 or 3 ppl on a 3 page thread that were happy for me"
> ...



Actually, if I landed a really nice timeshare (and there are plenty, we know my prefs but there are surely others) for a super low price perhaps with other great deals (no MFs?) thrown in, I'd want to cheer about it here and would hope my TUG peeps would be happy for me!  Hmmm....4 contiguous weeks of Royal Residences for $1 on eBay with no MF for the first five years?  Oh yeah! 

:whoopie::whoopie:

Though if I said "Wow, I just got a great place and it's so beautiful - though not completed yet - and the sales people were awfully nice" I'd expect that you guys would say "hey PJ, are you sure you're awake? Did they ply you with a few too many piña coladas?  Better double-check the contract, PJ, we're a little concerned here! Don't know if you got a "great deal" or not, but you might consider the one and only one chance to rescind, and then if you're positive, the "great deal" will probably still be there later"


----------



## siesta (Jun 16, 2014)

pjrose said:


> I'm confused.  typo?


not at all, you read that right. If noone bought from the developer, TS resorts wouldn't get built, and you and I couldn't buy resales. So, while we do what we can to "educate the consumer", at the end of the day, we have to appreciate there are still fish in the water for the TS sharks.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 16, 2014)

Unfortunately, as many as we DO encourage to rescind, there is no danger of the developers running out of marks. Not to worry, Siesta, there will ALWAYS be more than enough resale weeks available to those willing to look for them. The simple flow of sand through the hourglass, people aging and dying, heirs not wanting them will ensure all the timeshare weeks any rational person can possibly pay MF on.

I know where your conjecture is coming from, but it just doesn't have credence in the real world.

Jim


----------



## siesta (Jun 17, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> I know where your conjecture is coming from, but it just doesn't have credence in the real world.
> 
> Jim


sure it does, if noone bought from the developer, there would be no resales, period. Whether it was because they tried to sell them, or died and heirs didn't inherit, or because they went bankrupt, or stopped paying fees etc. ALL of that hinges on a developer purchase.

So where we agree is the world will never run out of marks, but my point was, in a way, we have to appreciate that. Or our favorite TS would likely never have been built.


----------



## Former Cruiser (Jun 17, 2014)

We went to the Royal Sands in 2009 on an AC.  We enjoyed it SO much I started watching resales on Redweek.  In October of 2010 we became proud members at the Sands and have used our week since and plan to every year.  

For anyone reading this thread to get the answer to "Are all Mexican timeshares bad?" the answer is NO!  Just read up and make an educated decision.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 17, 2014)

siesta said:


> I'm just happy that although TUG has done an excellent job of providing information to consumers, *they haven't done too great of a job.* How else would developers finance these operations and how else would we get cheap resales as a result





pjrose said:


> I'm confused.  typo?





siesta said:


> not at all, you read that right. If noone bought from the developer, TS resorts wouldn't get built, and you and I couldn't buy resales. So, while we do what we can to "educate the consumer", at the end of the day, we have to appreciate there are still fish in the water for the TS sharks.



I got the gist, but the "they" in "they haven't done too great of a job" isn't clear.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 17, 2014)

travelbrite said:


> no dr. guy. i ASKED NOT STATED in my title "are all mexican timeshares bad?"
> i asked because every post or thread under mexico says "help bought a timeshare and i want to get out," or posters telling people "rescind it's bad,".
> *almost and i emphasis almost, every thread about* mexican *timeshares is about rescind, or sue, or get your money back, or don't do it etc.*..



Go up to the 'Buying, Selling, Renting' forum and you will find the very same advice daily for many timeshares, worldwide.  Even the big name brands can be purchased resale.  Honestly, I think respondents just wanted you to fully understand your options, which you obviously do at this point.  (At one point, you mentioned you were doing research, so it wasn't clear you were definite with your decision.)

I will tell you I own at the Vida resorts and I'm an overall happy camper.
Why?  Because they do honor their contracts (what's written in the contract), the maintenance fee is very reasonable, especially for a 2 bd lock-off which can be reserved as a 1 bd and a hotel unit separately.  Easy to use as two back-to-back weeks, or as two separate rentals or deposits for exchange purposes.

I also am a fan because they do not have AI (all inclusive) for us, OR for our guests or exchangers.  This is a big thing for us when we visit MX, as we love to get off-site for dining and drinks & exploration.  Non-AI resorts in MX are becoming less common.

Love the great people who work there and the grounds and upkeep.
(Oh, btw, I purchased resale at about 1/4 the resort rate at the time, before resales became really cheapo.)

My dislikes:  Aggressive sales (I warn my guests to avoid presentations), wrist bands (but as others state, you can ask they not be tight so you can remove as needed), very firm beds.  OTOH, some of my guests thought the beds were great, LOL.

Good luck and I hope all turns out well with your decision.


----------



## BC Bum (Jun 17, 2014)

For God sakes you can cut the bracelet off when leave the resort. You can also twist it around to the white side. It's not a handcuff.

The MPRM has some of the best food I've had at any resort, let alone just Mexico.

The staff can't do enough for me. Honestly I feel like a king there. Service is the last thing you should have a problem with there. Especially compared to US resorts.

The rooms are fine. I never noticed anything wrong with the beds or anything else. And they are pretty much spotless. 

It's in the middle of PDC and Puerto Morelos. Although not in either, both are easily accessible.

There is no crime. I've driven all over Q Roo since 1988 and never had a problem. It's much safer than Miami, Las Vegas, LA or New York. Isolated incidents are blown completely out of proportion.

The weather is magnificent.

The only legitimate gripe is the lack of a decent swimming beach. But the pool is the size of Lake Erie so I can live with that.

If you go to a TS presentation to get a few hundred dollars worth of perks, well you will pay the price in aggravation.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jun 17, 2014)

To reply to the OP's question regarding Mexican timeshares-

No, all Mexican timeshares are not "bad". *To the contrary, most of the Mexican timeshares are more luxurious and have more amenities than the average timeshare. In addition, the service at the resorts cannot be beat*. 

And yes- I do own 2 timeshares in Mexico and quite happy with both. One gives me both RCI points and weeks at the resort. The other is a luxury  optional AI resort that is actually cheaper to own than to book via Expedia (even with a package airfare).


----------



## saywhat (Jun 17, 2014)

BC Bum said:


> For God sakes you can cut the bracelet off when leave the resort. You can also twist it around to the white side. It's not a handcuff.
> 
> The MPRM has some of the best food I've had at any resort, let alone just Mexico.
> 
> ...



Man you're not kidding about the food at MPRM, Gong and Tramonto  gourmet dining, bluefish for lunch....those fish tacos. Good luck getting twice a day maid service in the states.....usually twice a wk.. Hotel operations is first class, sales operation is the antithesis.


----------



## AlbertaTravel (Jun 17, 2014)

I love my Villa del Palmar UVC   It took me a long time to find the one I wanted on resale and took over the MF's. A great deal so I am one of the happy owners but I also bought from Grand Palladium Travel Club.  Now it's not a normal timeshare but I have a certain no of weeks for a specific price so it's similar.  I bought directly from the hotel and am very pleased even thou I probably paid more than people think I should have but still happy.  So If you like the place you bought at and you're fine with the price good for you.  Not everyone has problems with Mexico timeshares but those Of us who are pleased I guess don't post about it.


----------



## travelbrite (Jun 17, 2014)

thanks former cruiser, pj rose,murunojo and alberta travel. i appreciate your comments.
 i am looking forward to spending vacation time in mexico. we thought the people were really very friendly, and i agree about the service in the resorts, 2x a day cleaning is not heard of in a TS almost anywhere.


----------



## travelbrite (Jun 17, 2014)

oh and seaport too!


----------



## LannyPC (Jun 18, 2014)

I've never been to a TS in Mexico so I can't say whether or not they're good.  I'm sure many are good and some are bad.

What really irks many people here are the *sales tactics* and that's what gives us such a bad taste in our mouths of Mexican TSs.

Some reasons why we advise many people to rescind their Mexican TS purchase (if they are still within their rescission period) are:

1) You can buy the same thing on the resale market for tens of thousands of dollars less.

2) Cheap rentals are available practically all the time and usually for less than the MFs.

3) Mexican TSs generally have low exchanging power.

4) If you no longer want your TS, getting rid of it can be tiresome and expensive.

But, that's just the advice that's usually given to people who wonder if they've made a wise purchase.  It's not an indictment of the actual *resorts*.


----------



## drguy (Jun 18, 2014)

If I can buy a used car for thousands less on the resale market, does that make the original dealer bad?
If no one purchased from the developer, where would resales come from?
If the ENT down the street charges 50% less than the ENT two doors away, is one bad and the other good?
I understand the desire to get a good deal, but I do not see how that makes something good or bad.  It just is.  I can pay $4.50 per pound for radicchio at one grocer and $2.50 at a different grocer.  Is the first grocer bad and the second good? 
Maybe all of the posts that I disagree with are bad, while those that I agree with are good?  Not at all likely.  I learn something from every post that I read, so to me, they are all good.


----------



## pittle (Jun 18, 2014)

*Well - ALL of our timeshares are in Mexico!*

*No - all Mexico timeshares are not bad!!!*  We have owned numerous timeshares since 1991 - some in the USA and some in Mexico.  We decided a few years ago that we prefer the resorts in Mexico and have sold our USA  timeshares.  The climate in Puerto Vallarta and Cancun are the same as Hawaii and expenses for activities and food is lower.  It was a no brainer for us - the travel time alone was our deciding factor!  

The local people are genuinely pleased to see you and very helpful.  Most are bi-lingual - I wish I could speak Spanish half as well as they speak English!  We use the local bus when we can and there is always someone who will help us get off where we need to.  

We even DRIVE to Mazatlán from Phoenix!  We have no problems whatsoever.  There is a great place called San Carlos that is half-way and we spend the night there.  It is safe and a great little town.  We stayed there for 2 weeks once and totally loved it.


----------



## bjones9942 (Jun 18, 2014)

I love my two timeshares in Mexico (Mazatlan and Puerto Vallarta).  While I bought resale, I also recognize that there are people out there with more discretionary income and less of a desire to save a few $$.

If you like this property, think the deal is good for you, and don't mind the cash outlay then I say GREAT!  Mexico is an excellent vacation area.  Great beaches, even nicer residents and as my expanding waistline will tell, some really tasty food!

And, if things don't turn out to your liking - you'll be putting it up on the resale market and one of us will likely buy it.  SOMEONE had to pay developer prices at some point - this time it was you!


----------



## pjrose (Jun 18, 2014)

LannyPC said:


> I've never been to a TS in Mexico so I can't say whether or not they're good.  I'm sure many are good and some are bad.
> 
> What really irks many people here are the *sales tactics* and that's what gives us such a bad taste in our mouths of Mexican TSs.
> 
> ...



Precisely.


----------



## drguy (Jun 18, 2014)

Precisely the feeling I get when shopping for a new car.


----------



## travelbrite (Jun 19, 2014)

i am getting really great advice and opinions here and i really appreciate all of the comments.  
i understand Mexican TS are RTU so when you do buy a resale, there usually is only a few years left to it since most are 25 years. so it may be a fraction of the price but your also buying a lot less time. am i understanding this correctly? and then what happens after the RTU period? can it be renewed?


----------



## pittle (Jun 19, 2014)

travelbrite said:


> i am getting really great advice and opinions here and i really appreciate all of the comments.
> i understand Mexican TS are RTU so when you do buy a resale, there usually is only a few years left to it since most are 25 years. so it may be a fraction of the price but your also buying a lot less time. am i understanding this correctly? and then what happens after the RTU period? can it be renewed?



Generally, they can - that is where upgrades tend to come in.  At both Mayan Palace/Grand Mayan and Buganvilias we had purchased some re-sales on ebay over the years and were able to use those towards upgrades.  Sometimes, the re-sales have as many as 20 years left - our Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay did.  

At Mayan Palace/Grand Mayan, you get the same 25 year renewal option as the original contract.


----------



## travelbrite (Jun 19, 2014)

by the same you mean a price freeze? so you would renew for another 25 years at the same price you paid?


----------



## saywhat (Jun 19, 2014)

travelbrite said:


> by the same you mean a price freeze? so you would renew for another 25 years at the same price you paid?



The Mayan usually has a 5X the m/f on their 25 yrs renew...their new 10 yr renewables I think call for a half a m/ f per residence wk and the come in multiples of two.


----------



## travelbrite (Jun 19, 2014)

saywhat said:


> The Mayan usually has a 5X the m/f on their 25 yrs renew...their new 10 yr renewables I think call for a half a m/ f per residence wk and the come in multiples of two.



i am confused. after 25 years you have the option to keep paying maint fee or walk away? do you have to buy it all over again or you pay a fee and then just keep paying maint fee.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jun 19, 2014)

travelbrite said:


> i am getting really great advice and opinions here and i really appreciate all of the comments.
> i understand Mexican TS are RTU so when you do buy a resale, there usually is only a few years left to it since most are 25 years. so it may be a fraction of the price but your also buying a lot less time. am i understanding this correctly? and then what happens after the RTU period? can it be renewed?



In theory yes, although lots of RTU timeshares can be purchased for a lot less than 1% of the original price, so the length of time left does not exactly correlate with the market value. 

Whether it can be renewed depends on the contract and resort since there are no "laws" on this. In one Mexico RTU, there is no renewal clause, it just simply terminates while the other has a renewal clause if 5x the maintenance fees are paid.


----------



## travelbrite (Jun 19, 2014)

Seaport104 said:


> Whether it can be renewed depends on the contract and resort since there are no "laws" on this. In one Mexico RTU, there is no renewal clause, it just simply terminates while the other has a renewal clause *if 5x the maintenance fees are paid*.



5x the maintenance fees at that time? so lets say maint is $1200 you would pay $6000 to renew for another 25 years? but that would be in the contract.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jun 19, 2014)

travelbrite said:


> 5x the maintenance fees at that time? so lets say maint is $1200 you would pay $6000 to renew for another 25 years? but that would be in the contract.



Yes, in one of my RTU Mexico timeshares there is this provision in the contract. My contract has the following language-

"Member has an option to renew the membership for an additional (30) thirty year period for a fee of (5) five times the maintenance fee in effect at the time of expiration."


----------



## Helaine (Jun 19, 2014)

travelbrite said:


> i understand Mexican TS are RTU so when you do buy a resale, there usually is only a few years left to it since most are 25 years.


That may be true for the Mayan.  The shortest RTU I've seen elsewhere in Mexico is 30 years, with some at 40 or 50 years, so there could still be a lot of time left.


----------



## pittle (Jun 19, 2014)

travelbrite said:


> by the same you mean a price freeze? so you would renew for another 25 years at the same price you paid?



You pay the equivalent of 5 current MF to renew your contract for another 25 years.  The MF on the older contracts is less than the MF for the newer ones.  For instance, two of the ones we converted last year had $100 difference per year for the exact same size unit.  One was $580 for a 2-bedroom unit and the other was close to $700.  the original contacts has a % listed in them as to how much they could go up, + each contract starts with a new base.  Older contracts have lower MF.  If you do not pay to renew, you can walk away - no problem.

I am on vacation in Mexico and only check the internet twice a day (I am on vacation) , so if you have more questions, it will be in the morning before I respond.


----------



## travelbrite (Jun 19, 2014)

enjoy! Phyllis


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 20, 2014)

Mine was an older (1999) MP contract, and I purchased it resale just within 2 years of its origination date (amazing what the original buyers paid for it, just to drop it or trade it in after such a short time).  So, I had 23 years' RTU ahead of me at the time.  

And I agree with Phyllis, the older MP contracts require 5 m/f to renew for another 25 years.  But that's optional.  If you don't want to renew at that time, just let it go.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 20, 2014)

*transfer of RTU of Royal Sands and Haciendas*

The Royal Sands expires in 2050, and The Royal Haciendas 2056. 

Upon expiration the resorts are sold to the highest bidder, and proceeds after deduction of taxes, commissions, fees, etc are distributed equally among members (TS owners).    

This transfers to most buyers, i.e., those making a private purchase, but I don't think to those buying defaults from the developer. If you are considering a Sands or Haciendas resale, check with ISCO (they handle such things for the Royals) to ensure that these rights transfer.


----------



## bjones9942 (Jun 22, 2014)

Not all Mexican timeshares are RTU.  One of mine is perpetual because it's structured as a vacation club, based in the USA.

My plans were to start watching the ebay auctions about a year or two before my Mazatlan RTU expired and buy another one.


----------

